# Good Bromelaid Site?



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

Other then black jungle i dont know of others that are very reliable any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Dendroboard.com - Sponsors


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Support our sponsors..

Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Frog Feeder Insects Fruit Flies Fruit Fly Culture Jewel Orchid Dart Frog Terrarium Supplies Vivarium Supplies by Josh's Frogs

Spring Valley Tropicals

Both of them have broms


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

You can also email michaels bromeliads and ask for a list of miniatures, they have a bunch to offer.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ x2 what she said


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

These guys are very well know for their tillandsias, but they have a nice selection of Neoregelia, cryptanthus and other bromiliads as well. They don't have everything on their website. If you email them as ask for mini neoregelias, they may have a few more things to offer.

Rainforest Flora, Inc., Tillandsia Air Plant and Bromeliad Grower


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Devanny said:


> You can also email michaels bromeliads and ask for a list of miniatures, they have a bunch to offer.


Here's the link if you need it:
www.michaelsbromeliads.com: Home


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

springvalleytropicals.com


antone will help you out...they have a lot of broms on their site...check out springvalleytropicals.com/CollectorsCorner.htm for an awesome Neo. Superball..there out of his own collection, I'm getting mine soon this week


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

andy.fabitz said:


> springvalleytropicals.com
> 
> 
> antone will help you out...they have a lot of broms on their site...check out springvalleytropicals.com/CollectorsCorner.htm for an awesome Neo. Superball..there out of his own collection, I'm getting mine soon this week


I saw a post that Antone made where he was selling off some of his collection. He mentioned SVT was no more (if I remember correctly). Does anyone else have any more details about this?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

his brom collection is SOLD
if you want broms you have to go through someone else


----------



## acedwards (Nov 28, 2009)

I really like the slection at josh's frogs if your looking for a certian species. He divides his bromeliads into small and medium species sections, and then from there he divides them up into species. I've bought from him in the past. Most all of the broms I revieved were of good size and about a third of them had a pup or two. Once I was looking for a certian species of bromeliad and emailed him about it, and even though he did not have any for sale on his site at the time he was able to get them in for me in a matter of days. Great broms, great service.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I've found that New England Herpetoculture has an awesome variety. They also have some of the best costumer service that I've experienced. I highly recomend them.
New England Herpetoculture - Plants


----------



## acedwards (Nov 28, 2009)

Leidig said:


> I've found that New England Herpetoculture has an awesome variety. They also have some of the best costumer service that I've experienced. I highly recomend them.
> New England Herpetoculture - Plants


I've always been tempted by their plants. I just may have to try them out next time I need some more broms. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Leidig said:


> I've found that New England Herpetoculture has an awesome variety. They also have some of the best costumer service that I've experienced. I highly recomend them.
> New England Herpetoculture - Plants


I have to second this. Sometimes their prices seem a couple bucks higher than the competition, but the plants you get are always a more than a couple steps above. The last brom I ordered showed up as an adult with 5 large pups...populated a couple tanks. It's also not unusual for him to throw a couple "extras" in as well. 

This is starting to sound like a ad, so I will stop there.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Please feel free to pm me regarding-
www.neherpetoculture.com

John


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

T&C Terrariums has a good size list of Bromeliads: T & C Terrariums, Plants, Supplies


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

frogparty said:


> his brom collection is SOLD
> if you want broms you have to go through someone else


Are you sure they are all gone?

I purchased a load off Antone a couple of weeks ago, after he declared the shutting of SVT.

As I live over here in the UK the packages to a week or so each to get here, I got the last package about a week ago, and I mentioned the fact I would really be interested in buying more, and he did not mention his collection being sold completely.

Richie


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im pretty sure he posted here that his brom collection had sold. If Im wrong I apoloogize


Postedby Antone:
Hey everyone. I didn't realize I had responses here. To answer some questions I've gotten in emails...

Yes, all plants will be labeled with the info I have on them. I take payment via Paypal. I am not doing any bromeliads. The bromeliad collection has been sold. Its easier and cheaper for me to send plants rather than people who live in the area come and get them b/c I live in the middle of nowhere and gas would easily be quadruple the shipping cost. Plus, personal visits usually take at least 1hr and I can get a lot of work done in 1hr so I'd prefer locals to just have it shipped.

Thanks again everyone for helping out. It is GREATLY appreciated. 
__________________
-Antone


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ahh right, when was this posted, I remember seeing it.

I just thought he still very recently had some left to get rid of, as he said I was to spread the word, when I complimented him on the plants quality.

Guess the man himself will chime in sometime.

Richie


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It would be nice if he did still have some left. If he told you to spread the word then apparetly he does. He does have some exceptional ones to choose from. If he has any of his "chile verde" or "domino" left I highly reccomend getting one


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

which did you get Richie?
Im always on the lookout for more broms to add to my wishlist


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I saw a pic of one of the Chile Verdi the other day funnily enough and damn....

Heres the list of what I got mate,

Neo Babe
Neo Cheers
Neo Smithii
Neo Caviar
Neo Guniea
Neo Red Waif
Neo Tiger Cub
Neo Alley Cat
Neo Bright Spot
Neo Candleabra
Neo More Or Less
Neo Fluminensis Hybrid
Neo Liliputiania x Smithii
Neo Royal Flush x Pauciflora
Neo Hannibal Lector x Cheers 

(2 of each)

All stunning, and a great deal.

I'm a lucky UK frogger 

Richie


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

must.......have.........pictures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

frogparty said:


> must.......have.........pictures!!!!!!!!!!


I do that.... Really crappy though... plus they were just out of boxes, they have since all coloured up fantastically.

If you go to this thread in the UK frog group you will see some pics...

Dont have pics of them all yet.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/uk-frog-group-d166-broms.html

Cheers 

Richie


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Have you tried Tropiflora Main Page ? For tillandsias you can try http://www.russellsairplants.com/


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

Michaels bromeliads in Florida


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Jason @ dart frog megastore has some really nice adult broms with pups right now, I got mine last week and they are awesome and you can't bet the price!


----------



## Label (Jun 15, 2009)

I ordered several items, including Bromeliads from New England Herpetoculture for the very first time a few weeks ago. I was very pleased with their services. Mike is very helpful and thorough. In fact, I just placed my second order for some additional plants earlier this week 

My only complaint and it has nothing nothing to do with New England Herp is that I'm all the way in California. Winter can be really rough on plants being shipped from one coast to the other and I really cant afford to pay second day air at this point in time. Can anyone suggest any vendors on the West coast that sell Bromeliads?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I believe Tropiflora is working on setting up a new website that alot of you will drool over.


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

i get all of mine from Jason at Dart frog Mega Store ( a sponcer on here ) and they are good size and below wholesale cost !! no need to go anywhere else....


----------

